# city and guilds 236 part 1&2 certificates



## tatters (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi guys l,m having some trouble finding my city and guilds 236 part 1&2 certificates from my mass of paper work that looks like a bomb has hit it :laughing:l,ve got a interview for a new job on monday so will be needing to show them.


So far l,ve found 


*level 2 part one certificate
with two units of credit certificates, one has passes for "assignments, composite practical exercises, competence in associated electronics technology" 

and the other with "basic installation practices and technology, associated electronics technology"


level 3 part two certificate
**with two units of credit certificates, one has passes for "installation commissioning fault diagnosis"

and the other for "assignments part two, practical tasks"


*
Am l missing any units of credit ones or have l got them all?


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Tatters


I think you have them all. But to be sure just take along to your interview both notification papers you will have received in the post. These will cover for the actual certificates and indicate the type of subject and grade of pass.

Best of luck Monday. Remember. Don't get shaky. Your interviewer wants to employ you just as much as you want to be employed. Your honest limitations are not a boundry to learning so be straight, open honest and yourself.

Frank


----------



## widdler (Mar 24, 2007)

so did you get the job?

I remember when I applied for mine I only had photocopies of my part 1 & part 2 as they were still framed on the wall at my then 'current' employment. I did have my actual 2391 though, maybe thats why I got it..?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I have no idea what you guys are talking about, but it sounds interesting.

Anyone care to give the quick-and-dirty condensed version of what it takes to be a bonafide electrician in the UK? For instance, if I packed my bags in the US right this minute and moved to the UK, what would I need to do to legally set up shop? (I'd never do it, but just a for instance)


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Marc

As you said to me once when I asked the question regarding US Electricians - just write ELEKTRISHUN on the side of your van and you are off. But it can get complicated.

In easy steps it follows this pattern.

Go the Union way and get 'graded' by them via the qualifying certificates the lads above have mentioned.( They usually follow study at a Technical College. The qualifications are added to on the job time with an employer as an apprentice or adult trainee. Qualification plus 4 years plus practical tests at college offer the entry level for grading. Further technical study and on the job experience gain you entry to other grades of electrician.

So we have-----------Electrician Basic practical and technical skills
Approved electrician. Further qualifications and
experience.
Technician. Even more qualifications and 
experience. (few get to this stage)

And all this is fine if you work for an Employer who is a Registered Contractor. You can do any works that a 'court of law' would deem you to have the skills to undertake.

But. If you are self employed you cannot undertake any works in an area deemed a 'special location within a dwelling' ie Private House. Unless you hold a specal permit to do this type of work. Gaining the permit is reasonably easy and not beyond even the scope of even a competent DIY'er. Special areas include. Bathrooms. Showers. Kitchens. External locations. ie, external garage, Shed. Water Feature. External lighting remote from the dwelling etc.

So if you stay away from domestic work and undertake only commercial or industrial work, again if you can prove competency---you are up and running.


Frank


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

frank said:


> So if you stay away from domestic work and undertake only commercial or industrial work, again if you can prove competency---you are up and running.


That's surprising to learn. So it seems it's harder (law-wise) to do resi electrical in the UK than it would be to get into commercial or heavier work?


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Thats right Marc. Strange isn't it. I suppose the law as it stands is trying to stop DIY's from undertaking work at home that could prove dangerouse to themselves or others.

Does it work.Only if you get cought out. As with most things. Only the law abiding obey the law.

Frank


----------

